# Experience with Afridi Travels & Tourism LLC?



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thinking about buying one of their Overnight Desert Safari packages.. Afridi Travel & Tourism 
...I know, very touristy and hokey, but I *am* a tourist right now, I'm pretty new here, and wanted to take advantage of some of these events before the heat of summer arrives..... 

Anyone have experience with this or other Desert Safari package tour operators???

Thanks!


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Rats - was hoping for anyone's opinions, good, bad, or other suggestions. Anyone??


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry I've not been in one yet, I was also waiting on an answer for you LOL


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Overnight in the desert is lovely although it does get really cold at night. I don't have personal experience with the company mentioned however after been on a safari several times, seems that all operators are pretty much the same...same....

If you have not experienced it, you have to try it at least once. Good Luck!


----------



## Jessica36 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been with them and the actual safari was "okay" but I had a lot of trouble with them with vouchers. I bought 5 vouchers and used 3 when my friends came over at the beginning of November, I went to use the other 2 at the end of November. On my voucher it says expires 30 November, so I thought it was okay to use on 28 November. I went and booked it and they couldn't find the vouchers, then they found the vouchers and booked the safari for the following day. 2 hours before I was due to leave I got a call from Afridi saying that my voucher wasn't valid as it expired on 14 November. When I looked at the voucher there were 2 dates on it. I wouldn't have bought all 5 vouchers if they weren't valid until the end of November as I knew what dates I needed. I took a day out of my cousin's holiday to go to Afridi in Karama to sort out the voucher in the first place, we came off the beach early the day of the safari only to get home, get ready and be told it was cancelled. He said if we wanted to go we would have to give the driver the money (AGAIN? as I had paid for the voucher).

The actual safari itself the first time round was okay, they were late turning up (by an hour at least) and when we got there other safaris had booked tables for their clients we were left with whatever we could get available - so no I would not recommend them.


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for the recap of your experience with them..... first-hand experience always helps me form an opinion. And I also appreciate the suggestion of the Entertainer book - we did buy it at the Dubai Christmas Festival, and it certainly has a number of certificates in it that we'll use. Of course, there will be a brazillion of them that we won't use, and I"m happy to share those, sort of spread the love around a bit!


----------

